# Rivers to fish near Struthers/Youngstown area



## Tallboy1985 (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking for some places to river fish near my house. Have been going to beaver creek but its about an hour drive for me. Was hoping to find a place closer to home. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingtrukr (Oct 15, 2007)

I take it that you're not into fishing the Mahoning? I've never fished it myself and I don't know very much about it but I've seen posts on here discussing fishing the Mahoning River. Maybe pike fishing up around Newton Falls or multi species fishing around Alliance. It's not the cleanest water in the world but if you're more interested in catching rather than eating...

There's also the upper Grand River northwest of Warren and the Cuyahoga in the Kent area. There's probably not much of a difference in drive time with those but it would be some different scenery.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

You had best guide to show you all these Mahoning river places from Youngstown to where they started at the lakes. To other guy those kent places mmmmm care go with me try our luck. if any one else wants go with me I will help on gas. if in your car. try me and SEE


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Tallboy1985 said:


> Looking for some places to river fish near my house. Have been going to beaver creek but its about an hour drive for me. Was hoping to find a place closer to home.
> 
> Drop down over the hill and try the Lowellville dam, above the bridge.
> And below the bridge there is a wooden dam with a hole in it.
> ...


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

You covered the Mahoning prety good. I beat you as to time as I fished it 50 or so years. the upper as the lower part was to hot from mills returing water that it steamer in cold weather. I know where get some good big mouth in there. behind my friends house in newton falls. I know a best place that was my fathers favorit that is still a good area. back to the Yo water works I showed him that place. to the under mahoning bridge I have got lot fish mostly cats and carp but there is other there. bet if you hit mill creek in sprng after they stocked it with 3,000 rainbow trout you just may have seen me as I hit it then for a week near every day. he will be happy if next year hits it after stocking as man the worst fisher men there caught them. that is not me. LOL most you mention I know of too. places that is. but to any you get after the leavitsburgh the fish are no eaters. I try take him to the better places where the fish can be eaten. but he never return my email thus gave up on him. well that is all I can think up.


----------

